# Easycap dc60 problem



## Dubsey

I just bought an easycap dc60 from amazon and i installed the driver from the disc and the capture program and that did not work. Then i got the "win7 64bit drivers" and those did not work all programs ulead and amcap said no video device detected or no drivers installed. I went into device manager and found that my easycap is called usbtv007.
Any Help?


----------



## JimE

Read this topic here: USB 2.0 Video Capture Controller for Windows 7 (64-bit) - Microsoft Answers

There is a link to a set of drivers that apparently work. 

*NOTE that I haven't used the drivers and can NOT confirm whether they work or not. Try at your own risk.


----------



## Dubsey

Dogg said:


> Read this topic here: USB 2.0 Video Capture Controller for Windows 7 (64-bit) - Microsoft Answers
> 
> There is a link to a set of drivers that apparently work.
> 
> *NOTE that I haven't used the drivers and can NOT confirm whether they work or not. Try at your own risk.


----------



## Dubsey

Dogg said:


> Read this topic here: USB 2.0 Video Capture Controller for Windows 7 (64-bit) - Microsoft Answers
> 
> There is a link to a set of drivers that apparently work.
> 
> *NOTE that I haven't used the drivers and can NOT confirm whether they work or not. Try at your own risk.


sorry about the first reply 
but i tried these drivers and still no luck but as i said my pc only detects the easy cap as usbtv007


----------



## hortonman

I have the same problem. My computer sees my easycap as a usbtv007, and none of drivers I can find do anything. Does anyone know what's going on?


----------



## Fetlabeta

*Re: Easycap dc60 problem (FIX!!!!)*

Its easy to fix for people who have this problem.I experienced it myself.And it is pretty easy to fix.This problem may occur if you have tried to update the drivers from somewhere else rather than the disk.If you are reading this post please do not update the driver on the EasyCAP usbtv007 (OEM DEVICE) as it will destroy the EasyCAP drivers and make your computer not recognize it.Solution number 1 is to do a system restore (Search programs and files > Type in System restore),restore it back to a time where you never updated the files on your EasyCAP. If you can't do that, restore your PC back to its factory settings so your PC will be fresh new.If your not willing to do that, use another PC which has a windows vista or 7 operating system.Install the drivers via EasyCAP disk (Yellow disk).Once you installed all the drivers plug in your EasyCAPand start recording with the software you use.


----------

